# CO2 Diffuser flow



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

When my diffuser was new, fine bubbles were coming out all over the surface. Now, reltively large bubbles are coming out of only one place.

Is this normal? Can I fix this?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

*Easy fix. CLEAN that completely clogged thing!

Soak in Hydrogen peroxide for a few days..*


----------



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

I followed your advice, and I think it's helped, but I'm going to try putting my CO2 hose directly in the powerhead intake instead of underneath it.

Is this a relatively good CO2 distribution technique?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I use bleach and then rinse with Prime and use a plastic syringe to force the water/dechlor thru the disc. Takes a few minutes.

I have a powerhead and place the ceramic disc below the intake. That way its already tiny bubbles not large ones and they are very easily distributed around the tank and/or dissolve into the water in the powerhead.


----------



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

The hose-in-the-powerhead idea was definitely not working as well as the diffuser. I've switched back, and my plants are pearling up again!


----------



## huaidan (Mar 6, 2010)

I've just set up a CO2 feed in my 100g I've had set up for just over a week. I feed it directly into the powerhead output through the available fitting. With a 2l bottle of yeast going, I get a spritz of CO2 every 20 seconds or so, and the constant presence of thousands of microbubbles floating around the tank. I've got no CO2 test kit. Can I venture a guess that I've pretty much got CO2 saturation at this point? It would look like soda water if there were many more CO2 bubbles present.

The plants do seem to enjoy it, I've seen noticeable robust growth in 2 days +CO2. 
Sword plants are sending up flowers or trailers, not sure which at this point. Ludwigia is now putting on normal shaped leaves instead of stunted ones, maybe even some new growth on the java fern.


----------

